# Called to Make first Appointment in 8 Years



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

I called to make an intake appointment to be treated for SA/depression. I have not been to a doctor or therapist of any kind for any reason in over 8 years.

I had to leave a message to get a call back. I am anxious waiting for them to call. What if they don't call?


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Cool-they called back. It was pretty easy.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey, that sounds really good I wish you all the best with it

J
X


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

I went in today to fill out all the paperwork. Go back Thursday for an intake appointment.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Had my first appointment today. Things seemed easier than before. I didn't know I could talk about these things so freely. I am setup on weekly visits and asked for a medical referral.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Well done!!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

That's so awesome man... congratulations.... you rock!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hey, good for you! I hope this gets you the help you want.


----------

